# FE Reference Handbook, Version 9.3 released



## ptatohed (Jun 17, 2015)

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/ncees-publishes-new-version-of-fe-reference-handbook/

I was happy to see they finally fixed the error in the Traffic Flow Relationship figures I reported back in V 9.1.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm thinking of printing this and bringing it with me to the PE exam.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 17, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I'm thinking of printing this and bringing it with me to the PE exam.






Absolutely. I did. Not sure I used it during the exam, but I did while studying/solving practice problems. You may not need the whole thing, you can selectively pick the sections that you think will be most relevant (ex. the Civil section).


----------



## Kovz (Jun 23, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I'm thinking of printing this and bringing it with me to the PE exam.




I printed a handful of pages to use for the PE exam in April. I had the pages highlighted and notes on them in my homemade binder. Some of the formulas were very useful.


----------



## like_civil (Sep 30, 2015)

hello everyone,

I am trying to study for the FE Civil CBT exam, and I have some specific questions on the subject of Probability and Statistics.

According to the FE Civil CBT exam specifications, I need to know the following body of knowledge in the subject of Statistics :

A. Measures of central tendencies and dispersions (e.g., mean, mode, standard deviation)
B. Estimation for a single mean (e.g., point, confidence intervals)
C. Regression and curve fitting
D. Expected value (weighted average) in decision making
my question is that, Is there a way to get* full exhaustive list* of the sub-categories of the main categories of the specifications?
For example,
Main Category ( B.) : Estimation for a single mean
Sub-Category of ( B ) : Point, Confidence Intervals, ( what other categories beyond the ones listed to the left ? )

Are there more sub-categories in the "Estimation for a single mean" category than what is already provided?

If so, what specific sub-categories should I be paying attention to in the FE reference manual ( version 9.3 )?
Looking at the FE reference manual ( version 9.3 ), I see that, from page 36 to page 52 is the entire section devoted to the subject of Probability and Statistics, and I want to make sure that I cover all of the essential topics that are required of me to do well in this area of the exam, so it would be nice if someone could help me pin point exact pages, and the respective titles, which are on the manual's pages, I should be focused on.
I know I do NOT need to focus on ALL of the topics listed on the page 36 to page 52 as I would've if I were taking paper and pencil version of the exam.
So, again, I am looking for* full exhaustive list of sub-topics of the main topics, and their correspondence titles found on which pages of the FE reference manual*, so that I am not studying for something that will not be on the exam.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2015)

my guess would be no and just deal with it like everyone else has done.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 30, 2015)

The ncees guide is the only official list of topics. My recommendation would be to work practice problems for the topics found in the ncees reference manual. The test can cover anything from there and beyond.

Also, I found the casio fx115 calculator to be very helpful with prob and stats. It has many built in features that, if used, will save time on the exam.

Good luck.


----------

